# Shower base drain connection



## Krej (Jan 23, 2004)

I can't figure out how to take out my shower base, by that I can't figure out an easy method to disconnect the drain pipe from the base unit. The drainpipe is surrounded by a rubber gasket about 1/2" thick that comes to just below the flange. I can't turn the flange that seats into the shower base (silver) and there's no way to grip it. Is this rubber that surrounds the 2" black pvc just slipped around the pipe to create the seal? Is this what they refer to as a caulk seal? This shower unit was installed in the new house in 1980. I don't want to cut the base in half to get it out but I know of no other way. Somebody please help me.


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

That's what I typically do - get a sawzall and go to hacking. The black gasket is not a caulk seal - but does just slip around the pipe. If you get a screwdriver and a hammer you should be able to screw it out - at least the few that I've taken out that I didn't cut to pieces are that way.


----------



## Bjd (Dec 19, 2003)

Why dont you just yank on the base until it comes free of the pipe.

BJD


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

I've done that too and ended up breaking the pipe. It ended up working out alright because we had to cut the pipe off anyway.


----------



## jamesaz (Mar 14, 2006)

Is there adhesive sometimes used to put this part into place and can these parts be easily replaced. We have a water leak from this being installed to far off center is ther a way to remedy the problem. Water is coming out from there under the fiberglass shower unit. Please help


----------



## Gordo (Feb 21, 2006)

Call a plumber.


----------



## weekender (Aug 15, 2005)

I know exactly what you are talking about. that rubber gasket has to be removed. You can use a drill to drill it out.


----------

